# Lexus can't remove scratches



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Just sold my Lexus to a mate and before I let it go I polished it with 3m fast cut with matching pad via a DA.

A lot of light scratches wouldn't come out.










I know the paint is really bad on it but has no lacquer and thought the nail scratches on door handles etc would come out.

This is how bad the paint was!










So is it just the car is **** or am I doing something stupid? I haven't tried my m5 yet but tempted to go back to rotary!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Another example










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Anyone or am I just crap at polishing? LOL


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

I take it you have gone through the correct procedures before correcting the paint i.e. Decon.

I've not used fast cut before but I do know that I've only seen and heard it being used with a Rotary, so maybe go back to your Rotary and give it another test. I was in a similar situation the other day with a dark blue Mercedes Benz that was covered in swirls but had RDS everywhere, so I used Meguairs D300 on a L/C MF cutting pad to remove the swirls and some of the scratches then I was left with the deeper ones which I switched to my Rupes 75m mini and just concentrated on doing spot repairs.

You might need to change your compound if your not getting the results that you want, plus it seems there are a lot of stone chips in the paint to. The last resort is damp/wet sanding but try test spots first


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Ok mate thanks I'll switch to rotary of change to meguirs compound 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

50spence said:


> Ok mate thanks I'll switch to rotary of change to meguirs compound
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe switch to your Rotary but Meguairs D300 is ment to be used with a DA bud not a Rotary :thumb:


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

That's what is was gunna do. Use DA for the meguairs. Sold the car and it's gone but have 3 more cars to do so need to start getting it right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Arr good


----------



## 50spence (Sep 22, 2015)

Cheers for the help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

